# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Шифровальщики  >  Кто создает шифровальщиков?

## Владислав_А

Удивительное рядом!!! Шифровальщик, дописывающий к имени файла ".no_more_ransom" угробил много файлов. Компании Касперского и DrWeb не справились с расшифровкой, даже не стали пытаться, что соответствует многочисленным описаниям стойкости этого зловреда. Но о чудо! Компания DrShifro раскодировала файл, практически, мгновенно, не имея ни оригинала файла, ни ключей шифрования. При этом они оправдываются, тем, что в алгоритме шифровальщика есть уязвимость. КАК ТАК??? Значит махина Касперского и DrWeb не в состоянии найти такую уязвимость, а эти волшебники - на раз. Кто же все-таки связан с мошенниками??? На подобный возглас души техподдержка Касперского промолчала, сделали вид, что не получали его. Такая вот бизнес-этика.
Что вы думаете о такой ситуации?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

Да посредников злоумышленников полно. Они берут, как правило с наценкой, но расшифровывают мгновенно действительно. Если бы было реально проэксплуатировать "уязвимость" в алгоритме, то ЛК и DrWeb давно бы уже сделали это.

----------


## Владислав_А

Да, надеюсь. Но почему правоохранительные органы не реагируют? Или у мошенников есть то самое право? Кто и чьи права охраняет? Возможно нет оснований для реагирования. А раз органы не реагируют, то получается, что это такой доходный бизнес, не пыльный. Давайте все займемся этим заработком.

- - - - -Добавлено - - - - -

Да остается надеяться на себя. Бдительность и ответственность - лучшие антивирусы!

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> Но почему правоохранительные органы не реагируют?


На эту тему ни одна страница исписана. Слишком много нюансов, причем различных для обычного пользователя с персональным компьютером и, например, крупной фирмы.




> Давайте все займемся этим заработком.


Все этим не займутся, даже если захотят.

----------

